# I won't be posting for a while...



## kenpo3631 (Oct 8, 2002)

To everyone,

I just want to thank all of you for posting some really great topics on the art of Kenpo. I thoroughly enjoy this site. 

I am being deployed to for Operation Noble Eagle (Bosnia) on November 1st, 2002 so I won't be posting much. I look forward to rejoining you all  sometime in the Fall of 2003. 

Wish me luck.:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 8, 2002)

Take care and be safe,

jb:asian:


----------



## Mace (Oct 8, 2002)

Best of luck and be safe!
Mace :asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *To everyone,
> 
> ...



Take care and thanks for your service.......Ill pray for you


----------



## meni (Oct 8, 2002)

good luck


----------



## Kirk (Oct 8, 2002)

Take care, and God speed home.  Thank you very much for the
service you're doing for our country.


----------



## Roland (Oct 8, 2002)

...keep your head down!


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 8, 2002)

Best wishes, and thank you.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 8, 2002)

Be safe!!!  The best of luck to you!  We appreciate all you are doing!  Come home safely!   I will pray for you!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 8, 2002)

safe journey.  be careful out there and let us know how things are going for you if you get near aa computer.
Shadow


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 8, 2002)

Lance,

Having been there, where you are now, I will simply say "God Speed"  ... Oh, and keep your socks dry!  See you when you get back.... I reckon,  Good Lord willin', and the creek don't rise, that we will all be here waiting Brutha!!!!! 

Dan Farmer  
606th Air Commando Squadron
Danang, Republic of South Viet Nam, ...
oh ... and some points North and Westish! :lol: 69 -70


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

Safe journey, and speedy return.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2002)

Keep your eyes open for open catagories that need completed....... it's a sure fire clue to the enemeys weaknessess!

Be good and stealth.  Look forward to your safe return, and dont be too hard on their women.

:asian:

I saw this ad.... so beware..
Wanted US Servicemen for Husbands....


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *
> I am being deployed to for Operation Noble Eagle (Bosnia) on November 1st, 2002 so I won't be posting much. I look forward to rejoining you all  sometime in the Fall of 2003.
> *



Good luck.  Godspeed.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Origin. posted by Goldendragon7_*
> I saw this ad.... so beware..
> Wanted US Servicemen for Husbands....
> *


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *...keep your head down! *



...and your sheet wired tight! Lock and load baby...


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 8, 2002)

Good luck, take care of yourself, and thank you for keeping us safe here in the good ole' USA.
Bob:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 9, 2002)

Take Care over there. 

Sincerely,
Billy Lear


----------



## Rainman (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *To everyone,
> 
> ...



Good luck and return home safely!

:asian:


----------



## pineapple head (Oct 9, 2002)

Good luck my Kenpo friend..:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 10, 2002)

Good luck and may a higher power watch over you.

:asian:


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2002)

LANCE

I just wanted to wish you well. I have friends that have been over there and they advise that things can get a little stressed over there sometimes. I hope to see you back here! 

                                       GOOD LUCK:samurai: 




Tad Werneburg (Desert Shield/Desert Storm):asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for all that you do and have done for our country.  Godspeed and safety be with you.

Michael


----------



## Doc (Oct 10, 2002)

First I want to Thank You, not only for what you have done but for what you are about to do. God speed, stay safe, and come home.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 15, 2002)

Thank you all for your well wishes. I will be part of a unit responsible for providing medevac service for coalition forces in Bosnia-Herzegovinia. I am planning on flying allot so I will need to be extra careful. 

I have a question for you Kansas guys...how far is Ft. Riley from Witchata? My mobilization station will be Ft. Riley and they say we might have weekends off. (of course I am not counting on it...all those prior service guys know how the service is...LOL!). However if I do get weekends off I was thinking of maybe driving over and saying hello to Sibok Kelly.

Thank you all again. Gou I will be sure to give your pic to as many Bosnian women I can...


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *Thank you all again. Gou I will be sure to give your pic to as many Bosnian women I can... *



Great. They'll all be so lovestruck over me the war will be over within days...
 

Come back to us Lance. I wanna work with you at Blay's. You're one of the Kenpo people I like.


----------



## Seig (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Great. They'll all be so lovestruck over me the war will be over within days...
> 
> ...


More likely the hostilities will get worse because the men will think you are so beautiful that they won't want their own women anymore:roflmao:


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I used to be stationed there and was lucky to be that close to home........if you go off the back side of post youll be right on highway 77, if not take highway 70 to highway 77....head south on highway 77 untill you get to highway 50 then take highway 50 to I-135 then keep south you'll drive straight into Wichita. The trip takes about 1 3/4 hours if you drive about 5 over (not suggesting you speed or anything  )


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *More likely the hostilities will get worse because the men will think you are so beautiful that they won't want their own women anymore:roflmao: *



When you're as good looking as I am Seig, damn, anything is possible. Some days I just don't shave to try and disguise my good looks and avoid the screaming mobs of lovestruck women.

...at least I think that's what those mobs are. I don't know why they have the pitchforks and the torches...


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *When you're as good looking as I am Seig, damn, anything is possible. Some days I just don't shave to try and disguise my good looks and avoid the screaming mobs of lovestruck women. *



Sometimes it's good to be the Gou.  :rofl:


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 17, 2002)

take care brother and hope to see you in the future.
best of luck my friend.
later
jay


----------

